

Linus Torvalds Wants All Laptops to Have 2560x1600 Displays - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/linus_torvalds_wants_all_laptops_have_2560x1600_reasonable_resolution_displays

======
jimdohg
wishful thinking

